# Sub Upgrade Suggestions?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good sub to replace my Polk PSW350 with? I had already been suggested the SVS PB12NSD for around $600, in addition to the HSU VTF-2MK3 at around $650, and I was wondering if I could get some feedback on these models, or suggestions for any others in the "affordable" to "semi-affordable" range...

I'm looking for, obviously, wall-shattering bass, not specifically accurate LFE, and right now, my PSW350 is simply not cutting it -- I've had this sub for many years now, and when pushed too hard, it bottoms out with the nastiest popping snap you have ever heard. 

I have heard great things about SVS and HSU, but are there any other brands I should be considering? Specifically, I have also been recommended to check out the Elemental Designs A5-350 and the Epik Empire; I would be open to more recommendations though. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It might be worth waiting for the new range of SVS subs to come out before deciding..

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/30894-new-sb13-driver.html


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

+1 on the Epik Empire and you should also look into the Rythmik Audio F12 and F15.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A friend of mine has the PB12NSD and it out preforms all the other subs he tried out in its price range. I myself have the PB13ultra and am very pleased with it. I truly think bang for buck the SVS line can not be beat unless you go DIY.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

recruit said:


> It might be worth waiting for the new range of SVS subs to come out before deciding..
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/30894-new-sb13-driver.html


Indeed! This looks like a beast; when is it due out?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

jackfish said:


> +1 on the Epik Empire and you should also look into the Rythmik Audio F12 and F15.


Thanks, Jack! I have indeed added the Epik and Rythmik to my list.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> A friend of mine has the PB12NSD and it out preforms all the other subs he tried out in its price range. I myself have the PB13ultra and am very pleased with it. I truly think bang for buck the SVS line can not be beat unless you go DIY.


Thanks for the input here Tony; what is the difference between SVS' PB13Ultra and the 12NSD? 

Also, I have since recalled another couple of elements I am considering: I would like for the new sub to be something larger than a 10", as that's what I have been driving for years now, and I am contemplating going with maybe two subs or an enclosure that houses dual drivers...

Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> Thanks for the input here Tony; what is the difference between SVS' PB13Ultra and the 12NSD?
> 
> Also, I have since recalled another couple of elements I am considering: I would like for the new sub to be something larger than a 10", as that's what I have been driving for years now, and I am conteplating going with maybe two subs or an enclosure that houses dual drivers...
> 
> Any thoughts?


the PB13U is curently their top of the line sub and is by far a huge step up from the 12NSD but also more than twice as much. On a medium budget like yours the 12NSD is a great sub.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you thought about going the DIY route? You can get a lot more WOOF for your money. 

Matt


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> the PB13U is curently their top of the line sub and is by far a huge step up from the 12NSD but also more than twice as much.


Gotcha. Is this one of their cylindrical models, or a standard cube?



> On a medium budget like yours the 12NSD is a great sub.


Would this 12NSD definitely out-perform and out-shake my Polk PSW350?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mdrake said:


> Have you thought about going the DIY route? You can get a lot more WOOF for your money.
> 
> Matt


Thanks for the suggestion, Matt; unfortunately, I just wouldn't trust myself to do the DYI route...:dontknow: :rolleyesno: :sweat: 

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> Gotcha. Is this one of their cylindrical models, or a standard cube?
> 
> 
> 
> Would this 12NSD definitely out-perform and out-shake my Polk PSW350?


Yes! the NSD would do much better and is a box not a cylinder.

DIY is a good option however if your not a good wood worker or dont have the tools plus dont have a lot of time it can be a frustrating process.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes! the NSD would do much better and is a box not a cylinder.


Thank you for the clarification. Are their cylinders "better" than the boxes? 



> DIY is a good option however if your not a good wood worker or dont have the tools plus dont have a lot of time it can be a frustrating process.


Indeed -- that's me. :blink: :blink: :dontknow: :help: :coocoo: :dumbcrazy:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed! This looks like a beast; when is it due out?


September / October time so not so far away...


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

If DIY is not an option I agree waiting on the NSD would be a great option. The woofer in that thing looks awesome and if it does indeed have a DSP, then WOW. 

Matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> Thank you for the clarification. Are their cylinders "better" than the boxes?


No, generally a box of the same size will have slightly better preformance.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

recruit said:


> September / October time so not so far away...


Indeed...

Sounds good!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mdrake said:


> If DIY is not an option I agree waiting on the NSD would be a great option. The woofer in that thing looks awesome and if it does indeed have a DSP, then WOW.
> 
> Matt


Thanks, Matt. I think Recruit sold me on waiting, if I go with that model. 

Are we talking a 12" woof woof?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> No, generally a box of the same size will have slightly better preformance.


Got-cha. 

What's the deal with SVS' cylinders, then? Was it just the home audio counterpart response to the Bazooka tubes of car audio? :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Gotcha. Is this one of their cylindrical models, or a standard cube?
> 
> 
> 
> Would this 12NSD definitely out-perform and out-shake my Polk PSW350?


I think any SVS sub would outperform your Polk. SVS have low distortion drivers with much better motors. 

Cubes look better IMO, but performance can only be compared on a case by case basis.

The cylinder and cube would be identical in performance because they use the same port size and drivers.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> I think any SVS sub would outperform your Polk. SVS have low distortion drivers with much better motors.
> 
> Cubes look better IMO, but performance can only be compared on a case by case basis.
> 
> The cylinder and cube would be identical in performance because they use the same port size and drivers.


Thanks.

Would the SVS subs give that "air being sucked out of the room" chest-pounding kind of LFE, or can this not be found in this price range?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Would the SVS subs give that "air being sucked out of the room" chest-pounding kind of LFE, or can this not be found in this price range?


No, you will need a giant hoover to do that :bigsmile: but they pressurise the room well enough and give a nice thump in the chest !


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> The cylinder and cube would be identical in performance because they use the same port size and drivers.


SVS themselves have said that the cylinder subs of the same driver have slightly less output simply due to the characteristics that cylinder enclosures have. but is is slight and in the real world is not going to be noticeable.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> SVS themselves have said that the cylinder subs of the same driver have slightly less output simply due to the characteristics that cylinder enclosures have. but is is slight and in the real world is not going to be noticeable.


Honestly the cube subs just look better too. SVS does great veneers and that would put them in the running for a commercial home theater solution in my house.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, fellas...

So, let's try and summarize selections as of now...

Have I pretty much narrowed the choices down to SVS or HSU? 

Here's what's been recommended to me thus far, not only from this site...

*SVS PB12NSD
HSU VTF-2/3MK3
ELEMENTAL DESIGNS A5-350
EPIK EMPIRE
RHYTHMIK AUDIO F12/F15
SVS PB13 ULTRA*


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Would it be a good idea to put a sub at both ends of a sonosub?:dontknow:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

_What??_


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Go with SVS ultra and be done with it.:clap:


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol that would be excellent...but I cant afford anything close to that


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My bad, but i was talking to Osage-winter.:T


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ohhhhh ok its all good


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

OK:scratch:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Bambino,

I didn't know what he was referring to or if you guys were having a conversation; at any rate, as he actually said, I wish I could afford that...

But it looks like I am going to be in the range of the PB12...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

rac126 said:


> Would it be a good idea to put a sub at both ends of a sonosub?:dontknow:


What for? A sonosub was invented to allow for a long port without bends.


----------

